# Atentos a esta jugadora de fútbol femenino.



## jalp9000 (24 Oct 2022)

Su equipo ganó 23-0


----------



## ekOz (24 Oct 2022)

Joder que nutrición, me ahorro hasta el café.


----------



## The Replicant (24 Oct 2022)

no hay cojones de decir melafo

taluecs


----------



## Luftwuaje (24 Oct 2022)

Es Xavi?










JUAJUAJUA.
EDITO CON INFORMACIÓN NUEVA.

"_cuando aún conservaba el nombre de niña que le habían puesto sus padres, empezó a jugar al fútbol en su localidad natal, Mataró, con *el objetivo de parecerse algún día a Xavi Hernández*"









Álex, un delantero en el vestuario de las chicas: "Si viera que me estoy aprovechando lo dejaría"


Álex Alcaide tiene 25 años y es el delantero centro del filial del Club Esportiu Europa... femenino. El pasado fin de semana su equipo ganó 23-0 al Pujadas, y al club catalán...




www.elmundo.es




_


----------



## Dubnio (24 Oct 2022)

jajajajajaj el "futbito" femenino es un nido de lesbianas y machorros jajajajaajaj se tienen que hacer buenas pajas despues. pero lo que el el deporte es de muy muy baja calidad. una rabieta que al final le han dado la piruleta para que hagan el ridiculo cada dia.


----------



## Julc (24 Oct 2022)

Esto es ridículo


----------



## Salsa_rosa (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## Luftwuaje (24 Oct 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


>



Club de fútbol o club de progres?


----------



## wanamaker (24 Oct 2022)

Plantilla del Filial femení - ceeuropa.cat


[tab id="tab1" class="tabbale" button="nav-tabs"] [tab_item title="Actual"] FILIAL FEMENÍ · Temporada 22/23 PORTERES ANNANom: Anna Lucía...




www.ceeuropa.cat





El tio con su barba, sin cambiarse el nombre (Alex). 
Pero es que lo ponen como Davanter Centre (delantero centro) cuando a las chicas las ponen Davantera Centre.

En el equipo juvenil femenino tienen otro caso.





Plantilla del Juvenil A femení - ceeuropa.cat


[tab id="tab1" class="tabbale" button="nav-tabs"] [tab_item title="Actual"] JUVENIL A FEMENÍ · Temporada 22/23 PORTERES PAULANom: Paula...




www.ceeuropa.cat




Nom: Nil Alcón Labella
Procedència: Women's Soccer School
Demarcació: Davanter Centre


----------



## Militarícese (24 Oct 2022)

Ole sus huevos, digo su toto.


----------



## Turbocalbo (24 Oct 2022)

futbol, caballo de troya del globalismo,pero lo estan cargando con demasiados bultos y se le ve algo desorientado. 
nutre jejeje.


----------



## Tercios (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## sebososabroso (24 Oct 2022)

Es lo que quieren, es lo que tienen, es jugar con sus cartas y ganarles en su propio campo.

Luego que se las folle para celebrarlo en el vestuario.


----------



## MasMax (24 Oct 2022)

Se permite poner a un hombre en los equipos femeninos?


----------



## toniguada (24 Oct 2022)

jalp9000 dijo:


> Su equipo ganó 23-0



Impresionante documento, gracias irene.


----------



## mirym94 (24 Oct 2022)

De esperarse


----------



## remerus (24 Oct 2022)

ekOz dijo:


> Joder que nutrición, me ahorro hasta el café.



Pues con esta noticia yo llego hasta la cena bien nutrido.


----------



## IVNP71 (24 Oct 2022)

Habría que abrir un hilo especial para gente que no son profesionales entre los 45 y 55 años y que quieran jugar en ligas femeninas.No entiendo el porqué no se puede competir en sus ligas cuando de sobra se sabe que es lo más justo y equilibrado y no posees más ventajas ya que tienes más edad y ellas más jóvenes por lo tanto se equilibra más o menos la cosa.
Está claro que en ligas masculinas ni de coña con 45 a 55 tacos por muy bien que juegues porque ahí sí que se nota mucho pero en ligas femeninas yo creo que se podría competir aunque no seas profesional.
Es cuestión de que algún día algún hombre con esa edad consiga entrar en un equipo femenino o hacer un equipo masculino con esas edades y puedan competir en la liga femenina.
Me interesaría saber si es posible sin tener que cambiar de sexo o bajar niveles de testosterona porque ya de por sí ellas tienen la ventaja de la edad.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (24 Oct 2022)

Y no, no bromeo me interesaría el asunto.
Conseguir gente de esas edades entrenar por nuestra cuenta en plan amigos y participar luego en competiciones femeninas.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## SOY (24 Oct 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Es Xavi?












.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Wotan2021 (24 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Y no, no bromeo me interesaría el asunto.
> Conseguir gente de esas edades entrenar por nuestra cuenta en plan amigos y participar luego en competiciones femeninas.
> Pozdrawiam.



Me parece una idea excelente, yo también estaría interesado, a mi edad ya no puedo competir en igualdad de condiciones con hombres 20 años más jovenes, pero en competiciones femeninas en varios deportes (fútbol, carreras de fondo 10k, media maratón...) estaría en la élite.


----------



## The Replicant (24 Oct 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Es Xavi?


----------



## Busher (24 Oct 2022)

jalp9000 dijo:


> Su equipo ganó 23-0



Aqui el acta del partido...









FCF | Acta EUROPA, C.E. B - PUJADAS, C.D. A


Federació Catalana de Futbol




www.fcf.cat


----------



## Busher (24 Oct 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1238700
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238701
> 
> ...



En ese hay al menos dos... y uno con barba.


----------



## CommiePig (24 Oct 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Esto es ridículo



como todo lo progre woke

pero...........


----------



## Punitivum (24 Oct 2022)

Toooomad derechos! Tomad igualdad, tomad reivindicación, tomad progresismo. Ahora os lo traigáis todo y como protestéis, sois unas fóbicas intolerantes y unas apestadas sociales. 
Ese chico si se siente mujer os jodéis y le coméis la polla!


----------



## zirick (24 Oct 2022)

El fútbol femenino terminará lleno de rabos


----------



## Kabraloka (24 Oct 2022)

se siente mujer
supongo que dirá eso no?


----------



## The Replicant (24 Oct 2022)

por lo menos que se cambie el nombre y se ponga Alexia o algo


----------



## CaCO3 (24 Oct 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1238700
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238701
> 
> ...



Ficha incompleta. Tienen que añadir el tamaño de la polla para que sirva de algo.


----------



## Busher (24 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> por lo menos que se cambie el nombre y se ponga Alexia o algo



El otro maromo del equipo se hace llamar "Nil". Supongo que habra buscado un nombre neutro (como Alex) pero vamos, que "Neil" es masculino de toda la vida.


----------



## belenus (24 Oct 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1238700
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238701
> 
> ...



*CAMBIAMOS EL "ME " POR EL "SE"*
_*MELAFO...*_
*SELASFO...





*


----------



## Policía Pérez (24 Oct 2022)

Les marca 10 goles y en el vestuario se casca una PAJA delante de todas mientras se cambian.

EL PROGRESO


----------



## El_Dioni (24 Oct 2022)

a mi me intriga lo de los vestuarios y como se reparten


----------



## Roninn (24 Oct 2022)

Yo solo veo deporte femenino si hay algun tranny REVENTANDO craneos.


----------



## derepen (24 Oct 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1238700
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238701
> 
> ...



Nil no tiene pinta de mujer precisamente...


----------



## derepen (24 Oct 2022)

Roninn dijo:


> Yo solo veo deporte femenino si hay algun tranny REVENTANDO craneos.


----------



## PutaSnchz (24 Oct 2022)

Planteándome muy seriamente asistir a partidos de "fútbol femenino" en el que las empoderadas jueguen contra travelos. Siempre y cuando no haya que pagar entrada, claro.


----------



## zeromus44 (24 Oct 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1238700
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238701
> 
> ...



El tal Nil de la foto de abajo... Procedencia: Women's soccer school.

Acabo de escupir el café.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (24 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> no hay cojones de decir melafo
> 
> taluecs



Serían 4 cojones en ese acto.
Demasiados se mire por donde se mire.


----------



## zeromus44 (24 Oct 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Aqui el acta del partido...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hostia, pero si el tío solo ha metido 2 goles


----------



## Decipher (24 Oct 2022)

Que pereza todo.


----------



## Shudra (24 Oct 2022)

Ya ni se lo curran, directamente es que ni se esfuerzan en parecer chicas. Les falta barba y estar calvos.


----------



## Busher (24 Oct 2022)

zeromus44 dijo:


> Hostia, pero si el tío solo ha metido 2 goles



Seguramente tenia a todo el equipo contrario tratando de evitar que marcase y eso dejaba a las demas completamente desmarcadas.


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Oct 2022)

jalp9000 dijo:


> Su equipo ganó 23-0



Jojojojojojo



la cara de la mushasha del betis es un puro poema
va andando, para que voy a correr si me va a sacar medio campo


----------



## jolu (24 Oct 2022)

Espero que el PSOE no saque a relucir su homofobia, tal y como hace frenando la Ley TRANS, e inste a la fiscalía a investigar a esa delantero centra.


----------



## aron01 (24 Oct 2022)

En el vestuario debe ser la polla.


----------



## spamrakuen (24 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> no hay cojones de decir melafo
> 
> taluecs



Melafo!!!! 
Parece limpito.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (24 Oct 2022)

A falta de humoristas de calidad en la ultima década, Dios nos regala esto para jolgorio.

Sobra decir que su musculatura y mandingo me representan.


----------



## MasMax (24 Oct 2022)

Busher dijo:


> El otro maromo del equipo se hace llamar "Nil". Supongo que habra buscado un nombre neutro (como Alex) pero vamos, que "Neil" es masculino de toda la vida.



Nil es un nombre masculino catalán.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (24 Oct 2022)

Joder, hay que hacerse mujeras ya, entonces legalmente podremos aplastarlas sin compasión y volverá a quedar claro quien manda.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (24 Oct 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1238700
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238701
> 
> ...


----------



## andresitozgz (24 Oct 2022)

La ley trans puede ser la que nos devuelva a la igualdad real.

Todos los hombres nos hacemos mujeres y se acabaron las tonterías... Ni cuotas para mujeres, ni mayores ayudas para mujeres emprendedoras, ni condiciones más favorables en oposiciones a funcionarios, ni leyes más favorables por género...


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (24 Oct 2022)

Club sepa rata y progre


----------



## Otrasvidas (24 Oct 2022)

Ostras, esto del transgenarismo es más divertido de lo que creía. Ni siquiera hay que intentar parecer tía.


----------



## Hanselcat (24 Oct 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1238700
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238701
> 
> ...



Uno? Aquí hay varios infiltrados!


----------



## wanamaker (24 Oct 2022)

Pudiera ser que sea una mujer "transformandose" en hombre.
En ese caso, iria dopadisima y supongo que contra las normas.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (24 Oct 2022)

más rabo que el diablo


----------



## ahondador (24 Oct 2022)

jalp9000 dijo:


> Su equipo ganó 23-0




Es una evolucion natural: Desde machorros a machotes ¿ Donde está el problema ?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (24 Oct 2022)

Jajajajjajajajajjajajjajajajjajajajaaja

Ahí revienten las progres feministas. Les han colado un maromo y no será el último.


----------



## escudero (24 Oct 2022)

y yo con cuarenta aqui trabajando cuando podria estar en la elite de cualquier deporte... solo cambiando el dni..

a algunos nos frena la vergüenza y un poco de amor propio, pero da que pensar.


----------



## jkaza (24 Oct 2022)

Proximamente: LGBTI+Pederastas+Violadores 









Un violador dice ser transgénero para ir a una cárcel de mujeres y abusa de cuatro


Karen White, de 52 años, trabajaba como artista drag en el rastro de Manchester. Su nombre original es Stephen Wood, aunque también ha utilizado el de David Thompson en algún mome




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Busher (24 Oct 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Pudiera ser que sea una mujer "transformandose" en hombre.
> En ese caso, iria dopadisima y supongo que contra las normas.



Quiza no si se trata de una terapia autorizada por un medico que blah blah blah... la mayoria de ciclistas profesionales son asmaticos, eso dicen sus medicos, por eso estan todo el rato dandole al ventolin, que mejora la respiracion pero si no fuese porque son asmaticos no podrian y bueno... el caso "Armstrong" con su cancer fue tambien bastante sonado.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Oct 2022)

aron01 dijo:


> En el vestuario debe ser la polla.



A su comentario le falta algo, "bien dicho, con dos cojones".


----------



## wanamaker (24 Oct 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Quiza no si se trata de una terapia autorizada por un medico que blah blah blah... la mayoria de ciclistas profesionales son asmaticos, eso dicen sus medicos, por eso estan todo el rato dandole al ventolin, que mejora la respiracion pero si no fuese porque son asmaticos no podrian y bueno... el caso "Armstrong" con su cancer fue tambien bastante sonado.



Pero estos como son amateur...
Creo que es la unica solucion posible a ese descaro, que sean hombres sin pene.
Pero entonces no deberian querer jugar con mujeres, ya que son "hombres".


----------



## The Replicant (24 Oct 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Melafo!!!!
> Parece limpito.









taluecs


----------



## Busher (24 Oct 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Pero estos como son amateur...
> Creo que es la unica solucion posible a ese descaro, que sean hombres sin pene.
> Pero entonces no deberian querer jugar con mujeres, ya que son "hombres".



Son mujeres con clitoromegalia navideña.


----------



## siroco (24 Oct 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Proximamente: LGBTI+Pederastas+Violadores
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo peor de toda esta gentuza degenerada (los que promueven esto, no el violador) es que son los demás los que pagan, en estos casos las mujeres.

joder qué puto asco de progres, y es que están por todas partes en todos los sitios de poder como una plaga de cucarachas decidiendo todas estas mierdas degeneradas. Es que esto ya no me parece normal que haya tantos porque luego en los comentarios de las redes no ves a casi nadie justificando todas estas fechorías. Y lo peor es que la gente decente está acobardada. De vez en cuando alguno se rebela, pero muy raro. Rapidamente la nueva inquisición le condena, le aparta, y todo se olvida.


----------



## supercuernos (24 Oct 2022)

Tias machorros disputando pachangas con mujeres, luego se duchan con ellas y unas cerves, eso para ellas es mejor que ir buscando por tinder.


----------



## todoayen (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## MAESE PELMA (24 Oct 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Esto es ridículo





No digas ridículo, di nueva normalidad.


----------



## Abrojo (24 Oct 2022)

ni peluquita se pone


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (24 Oct 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Plantilla del Filial femení - ceeuropa.cat
> 
> 
> [tab id="tab1" class="tabbale" button="nav-tabs"] [tab_item title="Actual"] FILIAL FEMENÍ · Temporada 22/23 PORTERES ANNANom: Anna Lucía...
> ...



Pero esto qué es? Son tíos o tías? Son trans o no.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (24 Oct 2022)

Busher dijo:


> El otro maromo del equipo se hace llamar "Nil". Supongo que habra buscado un nombre neutro (como Alex) pero vamos, que "Neil" es masculino de toda la vida.



Nil es masculino en Cataluña.


----------



## zirick (24 Oct 2022)

Llorando estoy


----------



## Visilleras (24 Oct 2022)

Me parto la polla


(Y nunca mejor dicho)


----------



## Visilleras (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## Euron G. (24 Oct 2022)

Y yo pensando toda la página 1 que era un partido de tíos contra tías  LOL 




Busher dijo:


> El otro maromo del equipo se hace llamar "Nil". Supongo que habra buscado un nombre neutro (como Alex) pero vamos, que "Neil" es masculino de toda la vida.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (24 Oct 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1238700
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238701
> 
> ...



Le veo a ustec de un binario hetero cis normativo que atufa


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (24 Oct 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Y yo pensando toda la página 1 que era un partido de tíos contra tías  LOL



Es lo que es básicamente


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (24 Oct 2022)

Oye si no hay ni que poner peluca ni nada me apunto.

Hola soy _Julian_, cuanto se cobra? Ya me ducho en casa ni problema con los vestuarios


----------



## McLovin (24 Oct 2022)

Es broma no? Es un troleo...


















¿Verdad?








*¿VERDAD?*


----------



## noseyo (24 Oct 2022)

Yo creo que es una serie de Disney de Lobezno


----------



## ahondador (24 Oct 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Pero esto qué es? Son tíos o tías? Son trans o no.



Son tiesos


----------



## Visilleras (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## circodelia2 (24 Oct 2022)

Roninn dijo:


> Yo solo veo deporte femenino si hay algun tranny REVENTANDO craneos.



- ven pacà 44 kilos que te vi a reventar
- ay déjala maricona 
- eeeeeh.... eeeeeh.
.....


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (24 Oct 2022)

En el Instagram del CeEuropa ese confirman que es una mujer hormonas para ser hombre. Así que es un caso de dopaje legal.


----------



## audienorris1899 (24 Oct 2022)

Contundente comunicado del Europa:



No tolerarán ataques por cuestión de genero, así que todo hombre que no crea que Alex es una mujer es un puto *******fobo

A mamarla haters.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (24 Oct 2022)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Contundente comunicado del Europa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, aquí lo que no se puede creer es que Álex sea una mujer. Bueno, en fin, esto es un espectáculo. Es una mujer hormonada para ser hombre que juega en la categoría femenina hasta... No sé cuándo.


----------



## Visilleras (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## audienorris1899 (24 Oct 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> No, aquí lo que no se puede creer es que Álex sea una mujer. Bueno, en fin, esto es un espectáculo. Es una mujer hormonada para ser hombre que juega en la categoría femenina hasta... No sé cuándo.



Entonces, les que no son trasnfobes, deberían exigir que ese "hombre" juegue en categorías masculinas y no se aproveche de su condición. Basta ya de privilegios masculines.


----------



## 21creciente (24 Oct 2022)

entonces es una tipa que ahora es tipo? me pierdo ya con tantas mierdas


----------



## element (24 Oct 2022)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Contundente comunicado del Europa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Feixistes.... feixistes everywhere.


----------



## gallofino (24 Oct 2022)

Melafo. Taluec


----------



## greendoormas (24 Oct 2022)

Esta guapo ver un partido de tías en las que no juega ninguna tía. O llámalo X o Y.
Lo único es que tendrían que cobrar como los de la liga masculina… menudas risas nos vamos a echar cuando se harten de tanta tontería las tías o lo que sean..


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (24 Oct 2022)

21creciente dijo:


> entonces es una tipa que ahora es tipo? me pierdo ya con tantas mierdas



Eso es.


----------



## ueee3 (24 Oct 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1238700
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238701
> 
> ...



Uno, dices? Ahí hay dos.


----------



## Felson (24 Oct 2022)

Deberían hacer una liga mixta, además de las actuales femeninas y masculinas (como en el tenis). En dicha liga mixta podrían jugar hombres, mujeres y cualquier otra tendencia, creencia o "percibimiento" sexual. Ganaríamos todos un poco de cordura.


----------



## Busher (24 Oct 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Y yo pensando toda la página 1 que era un partido de tíos contra tías  LOL



¿Que nombre dice? Yo escucho "cis", "his" o algo asi...


----------



## Vanatico (24 Oct 2022)

Tiene mas rabo que la pantera rosa.


----------



## Busher (24 Oct 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> En el Instagram del CeEuropa ese confirman que es una mujer hormonas para ser hombre. Así que es un caso de dopaje legal.



Pero "amoave"... que no lo pillo; si un hombre dice que se siente mujer... a la liga femenina, pero si una mujer se hormona para ser hombre juega tambien en la liga femenina... en esa liga sencillamente podria jugar hasta un caniche de esos que se caminan sobre dos patas si le ponen un collar color rosa (y lo mas triste es que seria titular indiscutible y convocado a la seleccion).


----------



## Busher (24 Oct 2022)

21creciente dijo:


> entonces es una tipa que ahora es tipo? me pierdo ya con tantas mierdas



Es la jungla... llama a la policia...


----------



## AmericanSamoa (24 Oct 2022)

Es mujer. Reconozco a una señora hormonada en cuanto la veo:


----------



## Play_91 (24 Oct 2022)

Verás cuando las Charos se empiecen a quejar de los trannys y acaben hartos de ellos.


----------



## Visilleras (24 Oct 2022)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Contundente comunicado del Europa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anda, qué "curioso"
Sacan la foto y en cuanto hay cachondeo en Twitter montan una campaña contra el que ose cachondearse de lo que han puesto.

Muy típico de esos lares: Te suelto una chorrada y cuando alguien hace escarnio de esa chorrada, vienen los dedos acusadores, el escándalo y "la reinvindicasiooo".

Edito: Y como no podía ser de otra forma APLICARÁN EL PROTOCOLO 









La Edad del Protocolo (O de cómo se impone el control en cada aspecto de nuestra vida)


https://www.mundodeportivo.com/futbol/laliga/20221020/1001883847/que-esta-pasando-grada-estadios-espanoles.html https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/mundo-deportivo-ve-los-orejones-al-lobo-que-esta-pasando-en-la-grada-de-los-estadios-espanoles.1843345/# Los árbitros están aplicando...




www.burbuja.info






¡¡¡ EL PROTOCOLOOOOO !!!


----------



## Jonny Favourite (24 Oct 2022)

No entiendo nada. ¿Los maromos se cambian y duchan en el vestuario femenino?.

¿Eso es legal? Si es así...¿ Podría declararme mujer y cambiarme en el vestuario de las tías en mi curro?


----------



## Busher (24 Oct 2022)

La cara del unico HOMBRE de la plantilla dice "Tanto esfuerzo para sacar el INEF y acabar asi..."


----------



## Kolbe (24 Oct 2022)

Ministerio de ¿igualdad?


----------



## Esse est deus (24 Oct 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Es mujer. Reconozco a una señora hormonada en cuanto la veo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1239002



Si tiene pinta de machorra


----------



## ELOS (24 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> no hay cojones de decir melafo
> 
> taluecs



Aguántame el cubata...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (24 Oct 2022)

si tienen miedo de una autentica tia de metro ochenta con pelos en los cojones que no entren al campo
"ayyy es que nos podemos lesionar"
en el deporte hay riesgos, si no te atreves a jugar con ese MUJERON DE COJONES pues a lo mejor es que el futbol no es para ti, que se dediquen a sus labores del hogar

ole sus cojones, esperemos que el proximo partido meta 30 goles, como en un episodio de oliver y benji, y al que no le guste que se pire a ver la proxima de negros de netflix

cojones ya, hasta la polla de tanto transfobo racista y fascista


----------



## McLovin (24 Oct 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1238913


----------



## Baltasar G thang (24 Oct 2022)

siroco dijo:


> Lo peor de toda esta gentuza degenerada (los que promueven esto, no el violador) es que son los demás los que pagan, en estos casos las mujeres.
> 
> joder qué puto asco de progres, y es que están por todas partes en todos los sitios de poder como una plaga de cucarachas decidiendo todas estas mierdas degeneradas. Es que esto ya no me parece normal que haya tantos porque luego en los comentarios de las redes no ves a casi nadie justificando todas estas fechorías. Y lo peor es que la gente decente está acobardada. De vez en cuando alguno se rebela, pero muy raro. Rapidamente la nueva inquisición le condena, le aparta, y todo se olvida.




pues a mi me parece bien
teniendo en cuenta que las tias tienen pussypass y no van a la carcel ni jartas, hagan lo que hagan, pues tampoco es tan malo que se encuentren un final boss con torpedo dentro las pocas que lleguen a pisarla, que angelitos no van a ser precisamente. Es que me la pela infinitamente que se encuentren semejantes especimentes dentro


----------



## Educo Gratis (24 Oct 2022)

Y cuanto más dinero vayan metiendo en una competición super blanda donde lo único que te separa entre tú y los premios es el cambio de nombre en el DNI os aseguro que se va a petar de tíos "que se sienten tías" aprovechando para comerse el pastel.

Estos son los primeros, los más espabilados, los que se han adelantado a la jugada, puros emprendedores, y por eso les va a ir muy bien.


----------



## Despotricador (24 Oct 2022)

No leo catalufo.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (24 Oct 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1238700
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238701
> 
> ...



Se permite poner a mujeres con pene.


----------



## El octavo pasajero (24 Oct 2022)

Lo que hay qe ver esto se va de las manos ‍♂


----------



## Marvelita (24 Oct 2022)

La mejor respuesta en decadas. Que grade la pelicula de top secret







Pelicula salida en un año magico, 1984

Para todo lo demas, a disfrutar lo votado...

supongo que esto se arreglara con ligas hombres con pene, mujeres con vulva, liga de generos fluidos, liga de trans hombre mujer, liga de trans mujer hombre, y asi hasta satisfacer todas las identidades de genero que habiten en la cabeza de irene montero.


----------



## Marvelita (24 Oct 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1238700
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238701
> 
> ...



Para mi que eso es un equipo mixto, o sea que la liga debe permitir equipos mixtos...

pq el de la foto ... pero el que tiene barba pues ya empieza a ser sospechoso.


----------



## Pollepolle (24 Oct 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> como todo lo progre woke
> 
> pero...........



En el cuento original el rey estaba desnudo, no con calzones, asi que habria que dibujarlo con la chorra fuera.


----------



## CommiePig (24 Oct 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> En el cuento original el rey estaba desnudo, no con calzones, asi que habria que dibujarlo con la chorra fuera.



es un no binariE de genero fluido,

tiene vulva los lunes y jueves; polla los sabados; el resto, no define


----------



## REDDY (24 Oct 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1238700
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238701
> 
> ...



No sabía que Larssen el jugador del Celta estuviera también en un equipo femenino


----------



## estupeharto (24 Oct 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1238700
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238701
> 
> ...



No. Mínimo 2. 

Ahí los tienes en las fotos que has puesto.


----------



## Visilleras (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## Tercios (24 Oct 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1238700
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238701
> 
> ...




Explain this bullshit


----------



## perrosno (24 Oct 2022)

Espero que sea un montaje. Ay dio mio!!!!!!


----------



## Jake el perro (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## cuñado de bar (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## cuñado de bar (24 Oct 2022)

Yo creo que son trans al revés. De mujer a hombre. Por lo tanto, aunque tengan barba, tienen coño. A no ser que se hayan puesto el rabo asqueroso con piel del brazo o de la pierna. De mujer a hombre da más el pego. Además les recetán testosterona por un tubo.

En USA pusieron límites a los trans









EE UU fija reglas sin precedentes en la natación para deportistas trans tras el escándalo de Lia Thomas


Expertos médicos decidirán si "el desarrollo físico previo del atleta como hombre" dará una ventaja injusta.




www.20minutos.es





Porque hombres hormonados compitiendo con mujeres, ya era un abuso. El progresismo choca cuando sus idas de olla, al final consigue otro objetivo diferente al que pensaban.


----------



## Madafaca (24 Oct 2022)

Tiene que ser fake, no puede ser tan ridículo.


----------



## baifo (24 Oct 2022)

Pero niño , mirando la ficha del partido , el maromo solo marcó tres goles , la palma se la lleva una tal Montserrat con seis , y luego una tal Alba con cinco , así que la cosa no está en que haya un hombre sino en que el fútbol femenino es una verbena.


----------



## LuismarpIe (24 Oct 2022)

esa chavala promete!!


----------



## LuismarpIe (24 Oct 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1238700
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238701
> 
> ...



a uno no. Ahí hay dos de cinco.


----------



## Kartoffeln (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (24 Oct 2022)

greendoormas dijo:


> Esta guapo ver un partido de tías en las que no juega ninguna tía. O llámalo X o Y.
> Lo único es que tendrían que cobrar como los de la liga masculina… menudas risas nos vamos a echar cuando se harten de tanta tontería las tías o lo que sean..



Finalmente todos los equipos femeninos en todos los deportes estarán formados exclusivamente por tias trans, es decir, tios que decidieron ser tias.

Y ojito que igual la subida de nivel le da por fin interés al futbol femenino.


----------



## Cathar (24 Oct 2022)

Cuando en el vestuario se ponga palote delante de tanto felpudo perfumado......


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## Choni poligonera (24 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> por lo menos que se cambie el nombre y se ponga Alexia o algo



Puede que sea una trans: de mujer a hombre.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Oct 2022)

Choni poligonera dijo:


> Puede que sea una trans: de mujer a hombre.



He creido leer que han ganado 10-0 (o 23-0).

Ahí tienes tu respuesta.


----------



## Euron G. (24 Oct 2022)

Busher dijo:


> ¿Que nombre dice? Yo escucho "cis", "his" o algo asi...



Keith xD


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (24 Oct 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> He creido leer que han ganado 10-0 (o 23-0).
> 
> Ahí tienes tu respuesta.



Llegaron a 10-0 en el descanso según el tweet y acabaron 23-0 según el OP.

Me lo puedo creer perfectamente porque seguro que habiendolas reventado el orto en la primera parte aún así estaba él más descansado que ellas, que estarían agotadas y en la mierda de ir detrás de él para nada y con la moral por los suelos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Oct 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Llegaron a 10-0 en el descanso según el tweet y acabaron 23-0 según el OP.
> 
> Me lo puedo creer perfectamente porque seguro que habiendolas reventado el orto en la primera parte aún así estaba él más descansado que ellas, que estarían agotadas y en la mierda de ir detrás de él para nada y con la moral por los suelos.



Y el despilporre es en la ficha, que no tiene ni procedencia.

Nombre: Alex.
Procedencia: Estaba comiendo unas patatas en el bar de enfrente. Pasaba por ahí. Le prometimos camiseta gratis y ver tias en bolas.
Número de goles: 23.


----------



## Charbonnier (24 Oct 2022)

Es una jugadora cojonuda, mete goles con la minga


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Oct 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1239232



Con los goles que ha marcado y los que imagino puede marcar...igual habría que darle el dorsal 69.


----------



## Tornike (24 Oct 2022)

Pichicha


----------



## vayaquesi (24 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Habría que abrir un hilo especial para gente que no son profesionales entre los 45 y 55 años y que quieran jugar en ligas femeninas.No entiendo el porqué no se puede competir en sus ligas cuando de sobra se sabe que es lo más justo y equilibrado y no posees más ventajas ya que tienes más edad y ellas más jóvenes por lo tanto se equilibra más o menos la cosa.
> Está claro que en ligas masculinas ni de coña con 45 a 55 tacos por muy bien que juegues porque ahí sí que se nota mucho pero en ligas femeninas yo creo que se podría competir aunque no seas profesional.
> Es cuestión de que algún día algún hombre con esa edad consiga entrar en un equipo femenino o hacer un equipo masculino con esas edades y puedan competir en la liga femenina.
> Me interesaría saber si es posible sin tener que cambiar de sexo o bajar niveles de testosterona porque ya de por sí ellas tienen la ventaja de la edad.
> Pozdrawiam.



Ni de coña estaría equilibrado. En la ciudad donde estoy, que no creo que sea la excepción, la liga de veteranos masculina de fútbol tiene muchísimo nivel. Bien es verdad que uno empieza a ser veterano cuando cumple 35 años, habiendo un gran número de jugadores que están entre los 35 a los 44, pero vamos, vuelvo a hacer hincapié en que dudo muchísimo, y con casi toda seguridad, que lo que propones estaría desequilibrado.

Un método de comparación sería ver en una carrera de atletismo, o carreras populares de prestigio, quien hace mejores tiempos, si las corredoras femeninas juveniles y seniors (no confundir con veteranas) o los corredores masculinos veteranos en sus distintas categorías (hay distintas de veteranos)


----------



## Busher (24 Oct 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Keith xD


----------



## Euron G. (24 Oct 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1239246
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1239246



Padre de familia siempre se supera. La gente dice que es una mierda, pero es porque no entienden ni el humor negro ni las referencias continuas.
La gente es Keith xD


----------



## Kartoffeln (24 Oct 2022)

Seguro que tiene la edad? No le han salido las tetas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## Furymundo (24 Oct 2022)

bien por ellos

tienes 2 opciones
ser UN HOMBRE MEDIOCRE
o UNA EXCELENTE MUJER.

estos han elegido lo segundo


----------



## Abc123CBA (24 Oct 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1238700
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238701
> 
> ...



Ahí hay 2 hombres, es un equipo mixto o que?


----------



## n_flamel (24 Oct 2022)

Es Xavi disfrazado. Estaba loko por volver a tocar balón.


----------



## Falcatón (24 Oct 2022)

Son equipos mixtos, dejad de alucinar. Hasta diferencian davanter de davantera y eso sería imperdonable si se hubiesen declarado mujeres o fueran mujeres trans.


----------



## Kelowna (24 Oct 2022)

PutaSnchz dijo:


> Planteándome muy seriamente asistir a partidos de "fútbol femenino" en el que las empoderadas jueguen contra travelos. Siempre y cuando no haya que pagar entrada, claro.



Yo pagaba con gusto solo por joder


----------



## loquesubebaja (24 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> no hay cojones de decir melafo
> 
> taluecs



Fin del hilo.


----------



## gabrielo (24 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> por lo menos que se cambie el nombre y se ponga Alexia o algo



la verdad tiene un aspecto de macho brutal es mas macho que el begoño


----------



## Norbat (24 Oct 2022)

Vengo del hilo del primer ministro británico cagaplayas, veo esto y , qué queréis que os diga, nos merecemos que nos gobiernen gitanos, moros , panchitos y argelinos islamistas. Occidente se va definitivamente a tomar por culo, como se fue a tomar por culo el Imperio Romano. Cuanto antes aceptemos esta realidad, mejor.


----------



## Antiparticula (24 Oct 2022)

La nutrición sería completa si hay una foto de la delantera enseñando el ciruelo como le pillaron a Butragueño.
Todo se andará.
Anclando el feminismo...


----------



## Luftwuaje (24 Oct 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Seguro que tiene la edad? No le han salido las tetas.



Hijoputa


----------



## CommiePig (24 Oct 2022)

ya, pero y franco........k!?


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Oct 2022)

Es lo más sano, chicos y chicas jugando juntos


----------



## lucky starr (24 Oct 2022)

Se intuye un buen manubrio. 

No homo


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Oct 2022)

jalp9000 dijo:


> Su equipo ganó 23-0


----------



## Gorrino (24 Oct 2022)

jalp9000 dijo:


> Su equipo ganó 23-0



Esto es de risa. Que se haga el Islam con el control de una puta vez.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## Burbunauta (24 Oct 2022)

De fuera vendrá quien de casa te echará.


----------



## midelburgo (24 Oct 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1238700
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238701
> 
> ...



Pero no es una, son dos. La tal Nil...


----------



## IVNP71 (24 Oct 2022)

Si son chicas haciendo la transición para ser chicos y dopándose de testosterona pues algo de ventaja tendrán digo yo.Lo que no entiendo es porque no quieren jugar con los chicos si se sienten así.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (24 Oct 2022)

Pero la gracia es que si tú quieres competir en la liga femenina te hacen meter mierda en el cuerpo y bajar la testosterona y en cambio las chicas que quieren ser chicos se hartan a testosterona y las dejan competir en la liga femenina.Alguien que me lo explique.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## NIKK (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## IVNP71 (24 Oct 2022)

Bueno, Gabrielle Ludwig jugó contra chicas veinteañeras aunque es verdad que había hecho transición y bajó sus niveles de testosterona.De joven había jugado en la universidad con el equipo masculina y a sus 50 tacos había debutado en la liga femenina.








Gabrielle Ludwig: una mujer baloncestista de 2 metros y 100 kilos... que antes era un hombre


Biológicamente un hombre, nacido como Robert John Ludwig, que después de 2 matrimonios fallidos, y tener un hijo, este ex-soldado de la Marina se declaró




finofilipino.org




Por eso pregunto si es posible hacer un equipo entre 45 y 55 años y jugar en la liga femenina de cualquier deporte eso sí sin mierdas de transición ni nada de bajar los niveles de testosterona que ya la edad es un "inconveniente" en sí jugando contra tías más jóvenes.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (24 Oct 2022)

Coger un abogado de pago y llevarlo a que lo pelee dónde sea y si tiene que llegar al tribunal de justicia de la Unión Europea pues se lleva para que se pueda jugar en la liga Femenina sin discriminación ninguna.
Todo es cuestión de pelearlo y que se hagan eco los medios de comunicación los progres no creo que se quejen digo yo.
No jugamos con ventaja al no ser profesionales y encima tenemos el hándicap de la edad.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## lappin7 (24 Oct 2022)

Es claro que el rarito no es mujer
Pero ni esta mujer gorda parece futbolista.
Puro ritual de inversión MK-ultra.


----------



## Piotr (24 Oct 2022)

Ya hay que ser manco y triste ara tener que irse al femenino para poder marcar un gol jahaba


----------



## BeninExpress (24 Oct 2022)

jalp9000 dijo:


> Su equipo ganó 23-0



Elle..


----------



## The Replicant (24 Oct 2022)

El Europa defiende a Álex de la transfobia: “Ni un paso atrás”


El club catalán defiende a Álex, un jugador trans que juega en su filial femenino, que ganó por 23-0 al Pujadas con dos goles del delantero.




as.com





joder, que risas, viva la ley LGTBIJHKH coño!!


----------



## IVNP71 (24 Oct 2022)

Piotr dijo:


> Ya hay que ser manco y triste ara tener que irse al femenino para poder marcar un gol jahaba



Hombre, tienes que ser realista que a esa edad jugar en la liga masculina es casi imposible olvídate de ello al haber una competencia feroz y gente joven que te dejaría con la lengua fuera además de fuerza y resistencia sería misión imposible.Sin embargo en la liga femenina habría más oportunidad y podrías competir muchísimo mejor.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Scardanelli (24 Oct 2022)

_Goder_, soy unos fascistas cayetanos. Se ve que es claramente una persone que está tratande desarrollar su proyecto vital gracias a los nuevos derechos que le da Podemos. Si no fuera por esos derechos seguiría prisionera en el cuerpo de un hombre...


----------



## Scardanelli (24 Oct 2022)

Ya os decía yo que esto era fascismo cayetanil...


----------



## Agosto (24 Oct 2022)

Tiene unos cuadriceps como la cabeza de la rival


----------



## miguel92 (24 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Si son chicas haciendo la transición para ser chicos y dopándose de testosterona pues algo de ventaja tendrán digo yo.Lo que no entiendo es porque no quieren jugar con los chicos si se sienten así.



Las diferencias entre hombres y mujeres no se deben solo a las hormonas.


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Oct 2022)

Pues es el fútbol que quieren que veáis.


----------



## neofiz (24 Oct 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Es Xavi?



Si, es xavi medio metro mas grande


----------



## PutaSnchz (24 Oct 2022)

Kelowna dijo:


> Yo pagaba con gusto solo por joder



He estado buscando cuánto cuestan las entradas para el Barça y la selección, por mirar dos, y los precios van de 11 a 16 euros.


----------



## Busher (24 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> El Europa defiende a Álex de la transfobia: “Ni un paso atrás”
> 
> 
> El club catalán defiende a Álex, un jugador trans que juega en su filial femenino, que ganó por 23-0 al Pujadas con dos goles del delantero.
> ...



Ah... vale, que es que son "problemas burocraticos" y que ese equipo es muy "comprensivo". Pues tal y como va la administracion en España de aqui a un par de temporadas ese equipo va a parecerse a esto...







...pero solo por "problemas burocraticos".

Que cara mas dura, la madre que me pario.


----------



## _Suso_ (24 Oct 2022)

Tiene más barba que yo


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Oct 2022)

Por lo que veo, nadie investiga lo más mínimo, únicamente ve foto y titular y suelta texto.

En la imagen que cuelga el OP sale marcando gol un transexual que nació mujer, no una transexual que nació hombre. No es un tío que se ha hormonado y metido a jugar en el equipo femenino, sino que llevaba desde pequeña en él.

Probablemente no sea compatible con las leyes antidoping excepto en casos como estos, ya que la ventaja física que tiene, si bien no comparable a alguien que nació hombre o que se hormonó desde el comienzo de la pubertad, es muy considerable.


----------



## eltonelero (24 Oct 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Ya os decía yo que esto era fascismo cayetanil...



jojojojo. 
La verdad que ha llegado un momento en el que hasta disruto viendo como a la minima critica, meten en paquete el "fascismo"


----------



## bsnas (24 Oct 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Ya os decía yo que esto era fascismo cayetanil...



Ahi ahi, contestando con las mismas armas progres.

Ahora que ya han empezado deben ir hasta el final, deben meter al tipico negraco en la medular que aporte pulmon y de ahi a la sacarsela en la Champions femenina. 

EDIT: Me declaro hincha del CE Europa.


----------



## Javiser (25 Oct 2022)

Con dos cojones.


----------



## Segismunda (25 Oct 2022)

Viendo esas patorras me imaginaba que tendría un fresco pollón, pero al parecer tiene un chocho con olor a bacalao, porque es transexual nacida mujer y está transicionando ahora. Menuda genética para sacar esas piernas de fumbolista siendo XX.


----------



## qbit (25 Oct 2022)

jalp9000 dijo:


>



¿Es una mujer, un hombre o un avión?


----------



## charofilia (25 Oct 2022)

hay que sacar a las mujeres del deporte femenino
ni un paso atrás chicxs!


----------



## davitin (25 Oct 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Esto es ridículo



No, es sublime.


----------



## sinosuke (25 Oct 2022)

Qué país tan bonito y progresista nos está quedando....!!!! 

(y cuanto transtorno mental sin tratar)


Si la jugadora esa se identifica como hombre, se hormona para ello y según su ideología, lo que tiene entre las piernas no define su género como mujer porque ella se ve y se percibe como un hombre......entonces qué hace jugando en un equipo femenino???


No entiendo nada........




.


----------



## Mink (25 Oct 2022)

Jajajaajajaja a fregarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
Quereis igualdad guarras? Tomad dos tazas.
Tanto darle a las tonterias progres, apoyando cualquier mierda y se han quedado sin deporte "femenino", ahora va a haber la version masculina, y la version masculina con el nombre cambiado. Y no van a poder ni quejarse, porque van a haber via libre para censurarlas y atacarlas tal como ellas atacaron a los tios que se quejaban de toda la mierda progre-woke.
Venga putones, a la cocina a fregar, cuidado que no perdais tambien la famosa "igualdad" en lo laboral, a la que un tio cualquiera decida ir al registro civil y cambiarse el sexo para acceder a vuestras posiciones reservadas por discriminacion positiva.

OLE LOS COJONAZOS DE LAS DEPORTISTAS TRANS


----------



## DonManuel (25 Oct 2022)

21creciente dijo:


> entonces es una tipa que ahora es tipo? me pierdo ya con tantas mierdas



Pero, JODER, si es una tía que ahora es un tío NO DEBERÍA ESTAR JUGANDO CON LOS TÍOS?!?!?


----------



## DonLimpio (25 Oct 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Club de fútbol o club de progres?



Si sólo fuese un twit....
Han incluido el logo gay antifa antihomofia antiracista en la foto de su cabecera


----------



## DonLimpio (25 Oct 2022)

Esto debe ser lo de vivir a la sombra de Barcelona y Español durante décadas que les ha hecho mella en la cabeza a us segudires/aficonados/directivos...









El Europa de los años 20: subcampeón de Copa y fundador de LaLiga - Marca.com


Hablar de fútbol en la ciudad de Barcelona es hacerlo de mucho más que de Barça y Espanyol. La Ciudad Condal, pionera en la práctica del balompié...




www.marca.com






Grandes Modestos IIIPerdió la final de 1923 por 1-0 ante el Athletic tras estrellar diez balones en los postes*El Europa de los años 20: subcampeón de Copa y fundador de LaLiga*

20/11/2017 *09:25 CET*





El Europa campeón de Cataluña y subcampeón de Copa de 1923*0Comentar*

El Real Unión de 1918: histórico por una renuncia
El Arenas que humilló al Barça en la Copa de 1919

Hablar de fútbol en la ciudad de *Barcelona *es hacerlo de mucho más que de *Barça y Espanyol*. La Ciudad Condal, pionera en la práctica del balompié en* Españ*a, contribuyó con tres equipos a la fundación de* LaLiga* en 1928.
¿Quién es el tercero? La respuesta nace en el ya lejano 1907, es originaria del barrio de *Gràcia* y va vestida con una camiseta blanca adornada con un escapulario azul. Es el *Europa*. O lo que es lo mismo, un club que subsiste hoy en día y que concentra a una buena parte de los futboleros de la ciudad.
El club es conocido precisamente por haber fundado *LaLiga*. Y para eso tuvo que hacer méritos antes de 1928. El más importante de todos ellos fue la final de la *Copa del Rey* que disputó ante el *Athletic *en el barcelonés campo de *Les Corts*. La única a la que ha podido llegar en sus ya 110 años de historia.
*Antecedentes*
Una vez constituido el club en 1907, comienza a competir en las divisiones inferiores del campeonato regional de *Cataluña* hasta que, en 1919, alcanza el Grupo A. Comenzaba la Edad de Oro de un equipo que, como la sociedad europea de la época, viviría sus particulares y felices años veinte.





Eran años en los que el* Barça* ya había demostrado un dominio en el fútbol catalán y en los que equipos como el* Europa* o el* Espanyol *acechaban a los culés buscando algún tropiezo que les permitieran hacerse con el campeonato y acceder así a la *Copa del Rey.* Los europeístas buscaban lo que apenas unos años antes habían conseguido el *Arenas* o el *Real Unión* en el Campeonato del Norte: desbancar al todopoderoso de su territorio y dar la sorpresa en el torneo nacional.
*El torneo*
1923 iba a ser el año propicio para conseguirlo. El *Europa *hizo un Campeonato de Cataluña prácticamente perfecto, ganando ocho de los 10 partidos de los que se componía la liguilla y empatando otro, siendo el equipo más goleador del torneo con 31 dianas. Sin embargo, no bastó para cantar victoria. El *Barça* calcó la marca de victorias y empates del* Europa* y forzó un desempate disputado el 23 de marzo en *Girona*.
El hombre de aquella 'final' fue *Alcázar*. Fue quien más peligro generó sobre la meta barcelonista y el que marcó el gol que daba al Europa su primer *Campeonato de Cataluña* y el pase a la *Copa del Rey*.





El primer rival en la misma, en la ronda de cuartos, sería el *Sevilla*. El 4-0 a favor conseguido en *Barcelona* ya reflejaba las intenciones de un Europa que ya era el centro de atención del deporte catalán. Un 1-2 en la capital hispalense confirmaba la presencia del equipo europeísta en las semifinales.
En ellas, se cruzaba en el camino un club que ya iba camino de ser histórico: el *Sporting*. En los dos partidos de los que se compuso la eliminatoria vencieron los del barrio de *Gràcia* por la mínima.
El 13 de mayo de 1923, bajo el clamor de los 30.000 espectadores que abarrotaban el barcelonés campo de* Les Corts*, el *Europa* disputó su primera -y hasta ahora única- final de la Copa del Rey. La entidad del rival -el temible *Athletic*, que sumaba ya ocho títulos-, no quitaba ni un ápice de ilusión a los pupilos de *Ralph Kirby*.





De la historia de aquel choque habrán oído hablar más los europeístas que los athleticzales. Algo curioso teniendo en cuenta que fueron los rojiblancos los que alzaron el trofeo (1-0). *Travieso* marcó el gol del conjunto bilbaíno al filo de la media hora, pero fueron los barceloneses los que dominaron. La fortuna, desde luego, no les sonrió: estrellaron diez balones en los postes, según rezan las crónicas de aquella final.
*Consecuencias*
La* Federación Española* no contó sólo con los campeones de* Copa *a la hora de fundar* LaLiga*. También hizo lo propio con algunos de los subcampeones. El *Europa* fue uno de ellos. El equipo de Gràcia compitió en *Primera *durante tres temporadas. En 1931 descendió y, a pesar de que tuvo la posibilidad de regresar a la élite en la década de los 60, jamás lo ha conseguido.
*La figura*
El gran estandarte del aquel grandioso Europa fue *Manel Cros*, que todavía hoy es el máximo goleador histórico de la entidad con 99 dianas. Cinco años después de aquella final de Copa, ya con LaLiga en disputa, fue *el primer futbolista en la historia de la misma en conseguir lo que hoy llamamos hat-trick.* Lo hizo en la jornada 2 del curso 1928-29, en la que los suyos vencieron por 5-2 al *Arenas*.




*El entrenador*
*Ralph Kirby* puso rumbo a *España* en 1918, después de haberse dedicado a jugar al fútbol en su* Inglaterra* natal. Aunque primero se dedicó a labores de arbitraje, terminó convirtiéndose en lo que los ingleses conocen como football-manager. Dirigió al *Europa *primero y a* Barça y Athletic* después.


----------



## bondiappcc (25 Oct 2022)

¡La foto se las trae!

Parece un tío cachiporro.

Pero como han dicho más arriba, es una mujer hormono-disfrazada de tío.


----------



## Vanatico (25 Oct 2022)

La gorda ni intenta cubrirle. Es una foto maravillosa


----------



## Dr. Oldman (25 Oct 2022)

Desde que el hombre perdio la fe en la iglesia, ya nada es lo que parece. Pensar que me llamaban primitivo hace 15 años cuando era un chaval y decia que no aceptaran todo lo que les impusieran por el hecho de que fuera diferente a lo que conocian. Pues toma resultado.


----------



## Pedorro (25 Oct 2022)

Me descojono. Pero sabéis qué? esas zorras han sido las promotoras de todas estas mierdas, así que ahora que les explota en la cara .... que se jodan! No van a poder volver a ganar una medalla en su puta vida.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (25 Oct 2022)

Tiene pelotas la cosa.


----------



## tipicad91 (25 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> por lo menos que se cambie el nombre y se ponga Alexia o algo



al menos que se ponga los huevos entre las piernas


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (25 Oct 2022)

Ya hay que ser suicida para querer pasarse de tía a tío hoy en día...A todo esto, a esos engendros ¿se les aplica la ley viogen? ¿pueden seguir pillando ayuditas para mujeres?


----------



## Culozilla (25 Oct 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Esto es ridículo



No, es lo que las feministas han querido.



HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Ya hay que ser suicida para querer pasarse de tía a tío hoy en día...A todo esto, a esos engendros ¿se les aplica la ley viogen? ¿pueden seguir pillando ayuditas para mujeres?



La respuesta es NO.

Curiosamente son "hombres" legalmente, pero a "ellos" no les afecta la viogen.


Me autocorrijo:

*Podemos observar dos supuestos:*


Haya sido sometido a la intervención quirúrgica y conste la modificación en el Registro Civil,
O bien que no se encuentre la nueva situación inscrita en el Registro Civil, bien sea porque no se ha sometido a una intervención completa, bien no haya iniciado los trámites.
El primero de ellos no tiene complicación alguna. Una vez se encuentra inscrito el nuevo sexo, con el nombre acorde con el mismo, habrá que estarse a esa situación, *por lo que si el agresor nació mujer y cambió al sexo varón, o al revés en el caso de la víctima, sería un delito de violencia de género.*
Para el supuesto de que no se halle inscrito en el Registro Civil el cambio de sexo por no iniciarse los trámites, entiendo que nos encontramos en la misma situación que en el anterior, puesto que el Código Penal no establece sólo situaciones de derecho, sino de apariencia de derecho (por ejemplo, a los efectos penales, una persona puede ser considerada incapaz si se dan los requisitos del artículo 25, aún cuando no exista sentencia de incapacitación), por lo que si ha concluido con todos los tratamientos médicos para cambiar de sexo, no habría inconveniente en aplicar los artículos relativos a la violencia de género, ya que de manera fáctica tiene ese sexo, aunque no conste de manera formal.
Más compleja resulta aquella situación en la que no ha concluido todo el tratamiento necesario para tener el sexo opuesto. En este caso, sólo se ha hecho el cambio en el pecho, manteniendo el aparato genital de nacimiento, o al contrario. Es un supuesto bastante complejo el cual no está hasta la fecha suficientemente desarrollado, por lo que habrá que estarse al caso concreto.

*





¿Es aplicable la ley de violencia de género a las personas transexuales? - Lucas Franco Abogados


Visto el espíritu de la norma recogido ad initio en la exposición de motivos de la ley, la claridad y contundencia en el desarrollo de los delitos penales de Violencia sobre la mujer y su interpretación constitucional, cabe cuestionarse ¿qué ocurre con las personas transexuales?...




lucasfrancoabogados.com




*


----------



## Gorrino (25 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Habría que abrir un hilo especial para gente que no son profesionales entre los 45 y 55 años y que quieran jugar en ligas femeninas.No entiendo el porqué no se puede competir en sus ligas cuando de sobra se sabe que es lo más justo y equilibrado y no posees más ventajas ya que tienes más edad y ellas más jóvenes por lo tanto se equilibra más o menos la cosa.
> Está claro que en ligas masculinas ni de coña con 45 a 55 tacos por muy bien que juegues porque ahí sí que se nota mucho pero en ligas femeninas yo creo que se podría competir aunque no seas profesional.
> Es cuestión de que algún día algún hombre con esa edad consiga entrar en un equipo femenino o hacer un equipo masculino con esas edades y puedan competir en la liga femenina.
> Me interesaría saber si es posible sin tener que cambiar de sexo o bajar niveles de testosterona porque ya de por sí ellas tienen la ventaja de la edad.
> Pozdrawiam.



Yo tengo 44 y he destacado en varios deportes, estoy contemplando declararme mujer para no tener que remar de verdad.


----------



## Gorrino (25 Oct 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Me parece una idea excelente, yo también estaría interesado, a mi edad ya no puedo competir en igualdad de condiciones con hombres 20 años más jovenes, pero en competiciones femeninas en varios deportes (fútbol, carreras de fondo 10k, media maratón...) estaría en la élite.



Yo hice segundo en la media de Ciudad Real. Podríamos recalificarnos mujer y montar un equipo femenino para trincar una beca ADO y poder tirar el remo.


----------



## Gorrino (25 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Y no, no bromeo me interesaría el asunto.
> Conseguir gente de esas edades entrenar por nuestra cuenta en plan amigos y participar luego en competiciones femeninas.
> Pozdrawiam.



No podemos duchar con las tías encima.


----------



## Gorrino (25 Oct 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> La gorda ni intenta cubrirle. Es una foto maravillosa



Y la paticorta que se vea al fondo? Je, je, je...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Oct 2022)

El CE Europa denuncia una onada de transfòbia a un jugador escapulat


L'Europa ha denunciat un altre cas d’LGTBI-fòbia a les xarxes a un jugador de la seva plantilla.




beteve.cat





*El CE Europa denuncia una onada de transfòbia a un jugador del filial femení*
*Àlex Alcaide és un jugador trans que actualment juga al filial de l'Europa femení

David Bertran  | dilluns, 24 d'octubre del 2022, a les 20.24 *







*L’Europa ha denunciat un altre cas d’LGTBI-fòbia* a les xarxes a un jugador de la seva plantilla. *Àlex Alcaide* és un jugador del filial femení de l’entitat gracienca que *està fent el trànsit de dona a home*, i que ha patit assetjament i transfòbia a través de les xarxes socials. Tot va començar després que *l’Europa publiqués a Twitter una fotografia *en què ell sortia xutant una pilota.

*Nou cas d’assetjament a les xarxes*
L’origen dels missatges és un *tuit del club escapulat* en què comentaven el partit del filial femení i hi sortia una imatge del jugador *Àlex Alcaide*, que està en procés de transició des de fa més de tres anys. A partir d’aquí, *centenars d’usuaris a Twitter s’han dedicat a insultar el jugador* del conjunt gracienc i el club. No és la primera vegada que l’Europa ha d’enfrontar-se a una situació semblant. Fa uns mesos, la jugadora trans escapulada Valentina Berr va haver de retirar-se per una discriminació brutal a la seva condició.

*Reacció de l’Europa*
El club gracienc va respondre ràpidament als insults publicant un comunicat a través de Twitter en què explica que *no toleraran atacs per qüestió de gènere* i que apliquen el protocol intern que tenen i *procedeixen a bloquejar* i denunciar els usuaris que insultin a Twitter.



*El cas d’Àlex Alcaide*
*Àlex Alcaide* té 25 anys i *fa més de tres anys que s’està hormonant*. En el seu DNI encara posa *“sexe femení”* i, per tant, *només pot jugar a futbol en un equip femení*. En el missatges trànsfobs, fins i tot, s’especulava que l’Àlex es volia aprofitar de la seva condició d’home per jugar en un equip femení, quan és a l’inrevés.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (25 Oct 2022)

Esto es lo mejor del futbol femenino    ves unas cuantas fotos de estas "deportistas", te vas a la ducha, te ves en pelotas y te sientes un guerrero espartano simplemente con dejar los Doritos en días alternos y hacer 3-4 flexiones cada 4-5 días.

Gracias, mujeres futbolistas!


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (25 Oct 2022)

Percutiplas...?


----------



## ossirunne (25 Oct 2022)

¿todavía tiene rabo?


----------



## 01001 (25 Oct 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Es Xavi?



En todo caso Xavina, respeta.


----------



## Ginko (25 Oct 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> No, aquí lo que no se puede creer es que Álex sea una mujer. Bueno, en fin, esto es un espectáculo. Es una mujer hormonada para ser hombre que juega en la categoría femenina hasta... No sé cuándo.



Hormonada me da que no, que el Genaro es una construcción social y tal. Basta con que te sientas mujer.


----------



## Ginko (25 Oct 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Son equipos mixtos, dejad de alucinar. Hasta diferencian davanter de davantera y eso sería imperdonable si se hubiesen declarado mujeres o fueran mujeres trans.



Qué alguien confirme o desmienta estoy, porque yo no tengo noticia de que existan ligas mixtas de ningún deporte a esas edades.


----------



## Ginko (25 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> El Europa defiende a Álex de la transfobia: “Ni un paso atrás”
> 
> 
> El club catalán defiende a Álex, un jugador trans que juega en su filial femenino, que ganó por 23-0 al Pujadas con dos goles del delantero.
> ...



Pues nada, desmentido lo de la liga mixta, barra libre de Loles.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Oct 2022)

El problema no es el cambio de sexo en sí, si que una persona trans participe en competiciones deportivas del género que no le toca.


----------



## IVNP71 (25 Oct 2022)

Es que parece tontería pero no lo es y es que se pasan pregonando que todos somos iguales no hay ninguna diferencia pues vale hasta ahí vamos bien incluso, incluso no hay norma que diga que una mujer biológica no pueda participar en competiciones masculinas por ejemplo la mejor jugadora del mundo femenino (no sé quién es la verdad) si quisiera podría jugar en el Madrid o en el Barcelona u otro equipo masculino otra cosa es que tenga la capacidad para jugar ahí y la contraten pero nadie le impide a ninguna mujer biológica jugar en equipos masculinos .Pero si es al revés ya te ponen impedimentos como tener que bajar tus niveles de testosterona para competir entre otras cosas o tener que oír que dejar participar a hombres en eventos femeninos sería injusto y bla, bla bla.O somos iguales o no lo somos pero lo que no puede ser es que una mujer pueda competir contra hombres(repito no hay norma que diga que no pueden hacerlo) y luego los hombres no podamos competir en pruebas femeninas no lo veo normal cuándo se nos está diciendo que somos iguales y podemos hacer la misma cosa.
Ahí se ve la demagogia e hipocresía de esta sociedad.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (25 Oct 2022)

Y todo no es testosterona porque un equipo de jugadoras profesionales tendrían sus armas ante un equipo que digamos no sea profesional (ojo, que no significa que sean unos matados) de hombres entre 45 y 55 tacos o incluso más.Pienso que habría más emoción y buenos partidos y aumentaría más la visibilidad del deporte femenino y todos contentos.
Eso sí, el equipo masculino aunque tenga esa edad no quiere decir cómo dije antes que sean unos matados que nunca han jugado o que sean de barrigas cerveceras no, no es eso.Serian gente que a pesar de la edad están completamente en forma, han jugado aunque la mayoría no de forma profesional pero que se mantienen fuertes, en forma y que juegan de forma regular entre ellos.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (25 Oct 2022)

Ginko dijo:


> Hormonada me da que no, que el Genaro es una construcción social y tal. Basta con que te sientas mujer.



"Que yo esté en tratamiento hormonal no quiere decir que esté diez veces por encima del físico de una mujer ni mucho menos, de hecho, algunas compañeras son superiores a mí físicamente o en velocidad”

Extraído de la noticia más arriba. Pues la verdad, Alex la lleva clara cuando sea oficialmente hombre si las mujeres tienen mejor físico que ello.


----------



## Ginko (25 Oct 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> "Que yo esté en tratamiento hormonal no quiere decir que esté diez veces por encima del físico de una mujer ni mucho menos, de hecho, algunas compañeras son superiores a mí físicamente o en velocidad”
> 
> Extraído de la noticia más arriba. Pues la verdad, Alex la lleva clara cuando sea oficialmente hombre si las mujeres tienen mejor físico que ello.



pues no se le nota mucho que digamos, de todas formas el haber sido toda la vida hombre le otorga ventajas de todas formas por mucho que se hormone.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (25 Oct 2022)

Ginko dijo:


> pues no se le nota mucho que digamos, de todas formas el haber sido toda la vida hombre le otorga ventajas de todas formas por mucho que se hormone.



No, es mujer hormonada para ser hombre. Aún no pone que sea hombre en el DNI por tanto sigue jugando con su equipo de toda la vida.


----------



## Gorrino (25 Oct 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Esto es lo mejor del futbol femenino    ves unas cuantas fotos de estas "deportistas", te vas a la ducha, te ves en pelotas y te sientes un guerrero espartano simplemente con dejar los Doritos en días alternos y hacer 3-4 flexiones cada 4-5 días.
> 
> Gracias, mujeres futbolistas!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1239801



La foto de esa pava es denigrante.


----------



## Gorrino (25 Oct 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Percutiplas...?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1239803
> 
> ...



La segunda folla duro, que es de origen danés. Voy corriendo al Registro Civil a declararme mujer.


----------



## Gorrino (25 Oct 2022)

Ginko dijo:


> Qué alguien confirme o desmienta estoy, porque yo no tengo noticia de que existan ligas mixtas de ningún deporte a esas edades.



Hay relevos mixtos en natación, en master al menos.


----------



## Gorrino (25 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Y todo no es testosterona porque un equipo de jugadoras profesionales tendrían sus armas ante un equipo que digamos no sea profesional (ojo, que no significa que sean unos matados) de hombres entre 45 y 55 tacos o incluso más.Pienso que habría más emoción y buenos partidos y aumentaría más la visibilidad del deporte femenino y todos contentos.
> Eso sí, el equipo masculino aunque tenga esa edad no quiere decir cómo dije antes que sean unos matados que nunca han jugado o que sean de barrigas cerveceras no, no es eso.Serian gente que a pesar de la edad están completamente en forma, han jugado aunque la mayoría no de forma profesional pero que se mantienen fuertes, en forma y que juegan de forma regular entre ellos.
> Pozdrawiam.



Tengo 44, cojo a las gordas paticortas de las fotos y les meto 40 goles solo por forma física aunque no sepa jugar al furgol. Todavía entreno con chavales de categoría absoluta en atletismo y en natación.


----------



## Falcatón (25 Oct 2022)

Ginko dijo:


> Pues nada, desmentido lo de la liga mixta, barra libre de Loles.



Ese es tan trans como yo, es decir, tras el confinamiento tenía yo más tetas y culo que "esa" por no parar de comer en casa.

De todas me forma me ratifico en que mostrarles como davanter por haber nacido hombres y devantera por haber nacido mujeres es una discriminación terrible y la comete su equipo, no otros.


----------



## IVNP71 (25 Oct 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> "Que yo esté en tratamiento hormonal no quiere decir que esté diez veces por encima del físico de una mujer ni mucho menos, de hecho, algunas compañeras son superiores a mí físicamente o en velocidad”
> 
> Extraído de la noticia más arriba. Pues la verdad, Alex la lleva clara cuando sea oficialmente hombre si las mujeres tienen mejor físico que ello.



Volvemos a lo mismo entonces si no me otorga más ventaja el tener testosterona por qué obligan a los trans a reducir sus niveles de ello si total no le otorga más capacidad? A los trans de hombre a mujer sí pero al revés no? O si soy hombre biológico para competir en categoría femenina debo reducirlo y va éste y dice que no le otorga más ventaja? Mí no entender! 
Menudo cacao 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## kasper98 (25 Oct 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1238700
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238701
> 
> ...



Es una mujer que se cree hombre tiene cromosoma xx....No es un tio

Enviado desde mi RMX2063 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (26 Oct 2022)

Es una mujera ....









Álex, un delantero en el vestuario de las chicas: "Si viera que me estoy aprovechando lo dejaría"


Álex Alcaide tiene 25 años y es el delantero centro del filial del Club Esportiu Europa... femenino. El pasado fin de semana su equipo ganó 23-0 al Pujadas, y al club catalán...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## bangkoriano (26 Oct 2022)

Maya, tiene palote?


----------



## Luftwuaje (27 Oct 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Es Xavi?



JUAJUAJUA.

EDITO CON INFORMACIÓN NUEVA.



"cuando aún conservaba el nombre de niña que le habían puesto sus padres, empezó a jugar al fútbol en su localidad natal, Mataró, con el objetivo de parecerse algún día a *Xavi Hernández*"











Álex, un delantero en el vestuario de las chicas: "Si viera que me estoy aprovechando lo dejaría"


Álex Alcaide tiene 25 años y es el delantero centro del filial del Club Esportiu Europa... femenino. El pasado fin de semana su equipo ganó 23-0 al Pujadas, y al club catalán...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Lady_A (27 Oct 2022)

Tanto hilo troll y nadie se ha percatado que ese hombre trans puede parir, de hecho igual esta embarazado.

Biológicamente es una mujer. Una mujer hormonada, pero una mujer.

Creo que todos habéis asumido que es un mujer trans, es decir, un hombre con hormonas femeninas como en otros países donde no se necesita hormonas ni operación, pero actualmente no es así en España (por ahora), pero noooo al contrario es una mujer con hormonas masculinas, no tiene rabo o si lo tiene es postizo.



bangkoriano dijo:


> Maya, tiene palote?




Construido puede, de verdad y de nacimiento no.



MasMax dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1238700
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238701
> 
> ...



Otro? Es una mujer hormonada. Es un hombre trans a menos que sean equipos mixtos porque no sean ligas profesionales. Si estan federados esos hombres nacieron tias y tienen tanta capacidad de parir como yo




Busher dijo:


> El otro maromo del equipo se hace llamar "Nil". Supongo que habra buscado un nombre neutro (como Alex) pero vamos, que "Neil" es masculino de toda la vida.



Otro que no se leyó que son mujeres. Bueno hombres trans, es decir, mujeres con mas de 2 años de hormonas, lo único que sean competiciones con equipos mixtos, que suele pasar cuando no son profesionales y no se cubre plantilla.

Pero el tal Alex, era Flora hace 2 añitos. Es así. Igual pronto hasta puede parir un retoño gordete.



kasper98 dijo:


> Es una mujer que se cree hombre tiene cromosoma xx....No es un tio
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX2063 mediante Tapatalk



De los pocos que se percataron junto con este conforero de abajo



Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> Es una mujera ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Pero esto qué es? Son tíos o tías? Son trans o no.



Nil y Alex tienen capacidad de parir salvo si se han quitado el útero. Espero responder a la pregunta. Biológicamente son tan XX como yo, solo que yo no me he chutado dos años como mínimo de hormonas masculinas


----------



## Niño prodigio (27 Oct 2022)

aron01 dijo:


> En el vestuario debe ser la polla.



Y en el campo


----------

